# Introducing... Viktor



## gmcc2812 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like to introduce you all to my new hoggie Viktor. We got him just under a week ago and he is 5 months old. So pleased with how he is settling in 









Viktor with my boyfriend Wayne (his daddy)









Sleepy Viktor









Viktor playing with one of his new toys


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello, Viktor! He's adorable (and I like your boyfriend's tattoo sleeve!)


----------



## gmcc2812 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks very much! we are both tattoo fans and he has ALOT more than that


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww what a cutie Viktor is! I have a soft spot for the light colored hedgies <3


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Dawwwww. <3


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Hehe, I like the smooshy face.  So cute, congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Also, I see Lost!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

He's a handsome devil! Love the sleepy pictures


----------



## gmcc2812 (Jan 30, 2012)

thank you everyone!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's stunning!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Victor is just adorable!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

OOps, I meant Viktor!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new hedgie!


----------

